# Fly Fishing Class



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

The Pensacola fly fishing club - Fly Fishers of NW Florida - will hold their annual fly fishing class starting March 4. Classes will be held on Mondays from 6:00 - 8:00 PM at Mia Flores Park on 17th street at Belmont (by the railroad overpass) for nine weeks. 

The first class will cover local saltwater fly fishing and will be led by Capt. Baz Yelverton. The rest of the classes will include casting instruction on the lawn and fly tying in the clubhouse.

The cost is $60 and includes one year of membership in the club. Class size is limited to 15 so please register soon. Contact Russ Shields at 850-983-9515 or [email protected].


----------

